# feeding my reds



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi people, I am new to this site and piranha's. I have always kept spiders for pets but i thought i would try these fish. I have brought 6 reds and they are in i 4 foot tank., doing well. But how many frozen fish should i feed for 6 fish. i am feeding the spiering stinte fish and cubes of frozen bloodworm. some help from pros would be most welcome.
thanks Steve


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how big are your rb's
if there babies feed them flakes or free dry blood worms
and if there 2inch or 3 inch then throw a couple feeders


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

They are about 3 inch. They swim up and down the takn like no tomorrow.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

First off welcome to the site!!!

I would recommend getting some beefheart and some small salad shrimp and toss those in. Frozen bloodworm cubes are also fine. You can try to throw in some feeders but I would seriously consider quarintining them for a week or so because they can have many diseases.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Let them eat until they look like they are about to explode! i like chubby piranhas.


----------

